# pigeon tattoos



## pigeon jase (Aug 22, 2010)

hi,
anyone here have a pigeon tattoo ,?

im thinking of getting 1 maybe ?

but im finding it hard to find the type of picture im looking for , im after a cartoon type picture , 
has anyone got any funny pigeon pictures ?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll draw some up for you if you give as much detail about what you want, that you can  That way I don't have to shoot in the dark, haha.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

pigeon jase said:


> hi,
> anyone here have a pigeon tattoo ,?
> 
> im thinking of getting 1 maybe ?
> ...


I always thought this would make a great tattoo!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL. That would be funny


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

pigeon jase said:


> well the type of tatt i want is a bit rude, lol
> 
> its of a pigeon showing his backside , has anyone seen the belly button tattoos ? here is a link to what i mean,
> http://www.funnyordie.com/lists/2157ced488/belly-button-tattoos-a-surprisingly-bad-idea
> i want 1 in the same pose as bart bart simpson , the reason being most people were i live here in australia hate pigeons, i live in a small country town were there is mostly ferel pigeons, and i thought what a better way to say i dont care if people like pigeons or not,


Not to rain on your parade, but WTF are you thinking???

Did you read any of the captions next to those tattoos? As someone who has a strong appreciation of humor, and who has multiple tattoos, I can only hope you will come to your senses when you grow up...wait a minute! You're 39 years old and are planning a tattoo like one of those???

Tattoo regret happens when people get *good *tattoos, don't you wonder if you will regret turning your bellybutton into a cloaca???


----------



## pigeon jase (Aug 22, 2010)

maryofexeter,

i have sent you a message but your inbox is to full


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

I got one. I plan to add more pigeons to it and maybe a loft in the back ground.. (this is right after I got it. The colors are different now. The greens/purples etc show better now)


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i was thinking of getting something like that on my chest and it would be a american show racer and it wont look bad since i have other tattoos already


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Ah a fellow american show racer breeder? I was just thinking that the other day but maybe to old for a tat.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

vangimage said:


> Ah a fellow american show racer breeder? I was just thinking that the other day but maybe to old for a tat.


Never too old! I got my first at 46, and now I have five.


----------



## fireman (Apr 2, 2011)

Ha, ha that's good ptras!


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Well maybe we'll have to see?


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

*how about......*

I don't have one, but certainly not opposed to folks getting them. I just haven't had a great reason to get one yet.

But if I were to get a tatoo of a pigeon, it would be multiple birds, like 10 or so. Just their silouettes flying together in a group or landing and I'd place it on the side of my face. j/k!


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

Knoc said:


> I got one. I plan to add more pigeons to it and maybe a loft in the back ground.. (this is right after I got it. The colors are different now. The greens/purples etc show better now)


Please tell me you did this yourself and didn't pay $ for it.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

I picked the drawing. It was exactly what I wanted. Kinda cartoonish, but yet kinda realistic. Trust me, the tattoo artist is reputable. Im sure if you own a tv in your house, you have seen her on it. And no actually I didnt pay for it. It was actually a partial trade for some signs I did at her shop.


----------

